# my odd birds.... (pic heavy)



## MeanneyFids

here's the flock, its been added onto and lost one but its still our flock. heres some photos id like to share
the whole flock together (the lovies are from a relative. she didnt find homes and gave them to us, theyre 9 weeks old and siblings. both vet checked and healthy) budgie is toby (R.I.P. little guy) the lovies are mango (pied) and munchlax (dutch blue) and dally is the pearl cockatiel female and tsuka is the male tiel








dally wanting out of the cage








dally loves her scritches








so does tsuka when he doesnt bite or get mad at the camera  he loves sticking his head into my hand or between fingers lol








dally and toby when the first met








toby scared dally when he landed next to her. he loved her so much always following her around... even when she didnt like him at times.
















tsuka's angry bat bird (yes, he does bat bird when he tries to bite and gets mad at the camera)
















tsuka hanging upside down...








both dally and tsuka together








the veggie wraps i made for them (romaine lettuce wrapped around scrambled eggs, brocholli and carrot shreds and tied with cotton twine to hold it together, blueberries for extra as dally likes them)








enjoying the wraps
























dally hiding








tsuka randomly attacks dally, who puts up with it








sitting on the new playgym i made








tsuka's a weirdo


----------



## lperry82

They are all cute  love the one of dally all fluffy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Wow, if Spike hung upside down he would end up on the floor :lol: Such pretty birds and really neat veggie wrap foraging idea


----------



## MeanneyFids

they loved the veggie wraps. very quick and easy to make and good for the tiels too! mix favourite veggies all into the wrap and im sure the birds will like them lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

lperry82 said:


> They are all cute  love the one of dally all fluffy


dally is always fluffy, which is why i love the loose feathered ones. theyre ALWAYS fluffy and plush-soft to touch. feathers feel softer than cashmere i find. way softer than tsuka's lol warmer too. she tolerates the cold (shes gonna need it if our power goes out in this nasty blizzard for a few days)


----------



## lperry82

Fingers crossed it don't


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww all your birdies are adorable  and ya were supposed to get lots of snow -.-


----------



## Duckybird

They look sooo beautiful! When I see Tsuka's little 'normal' yellow mask he reminds me of Ducky, and Dally's plush look def reminds me of Callie


----------



## MeanneyFids

xoxsarahxox said:


> awww all your birdies are adorable  and ya were supposed to get lots of snow -.-


hope you're prepared. im in windsor and taking the brunt of it as it hits canada.

and duckybird, is callie a loose feather? the only ones ive seen are pearl females.... but i was told the mutation effects other mutations. it'd be awesome if she was, i love loosefeathers. shame i dont see it more. cockatiel love's charlie is a loose feather female pearl lol


----------



## brittbritt

All of your birds are so beautiful. Little Mango's face coloring reminds me of my lovie Angeli.


----------



## WereAllMadHere

I love the pics! It looks like a corner of your house is a giant birdy play pen. Very creative, did you make most of the play toys? I definitely need to get more toys for my bird, but everytime I do she acts like she's scared of them for a long time.


----------



## birdlover4life

Finn is the most opposite of Dally!!! He is Mr. Smooth LOL! I love the way Dally looks, I want to pet her... she seems like a little teddy bear.


----------



## MeanneyFids

she's very cuddly and affectionate too.

wereallmadhere, i make nearly all the toys. and i made the playgym. its recently been taken down as i need new ceiling hooks so the gym doesnt fall (already had an incident with lovies and tsuka, only tsuka got trapped. no harm done, just scared) i make most of my stuff as i dont have that much money for nice expensive stuff i'd love to get for them. instead i make the stuff i want and its 10 times cheaper lol


----------



## Dave & Tito

You have a great flock!

I hope Tsuka has been behaving himself!

By the end of the year I hope to have my whole flock gathered. For now, it's just Tito and me. Next comes Tito's girlfriend (a Lutino Hen, I hope) and the final bird I aim to get will be an indian ringneck (after about two years of deliberation and research about which species to get).

I love your flock!


----------



## MeanneyFids

tito is gorgeous. i love whitefaced pieds....

i tend to stick with smaller birds (space, noise and patience reasons) but you cant deny the fact that the larger birds are so majestic and awesome  i would love a cockatoo or macaw but i'd never be able to cater the attention they need. i only wish lol. maybe a conure or senegal parrot but thats the largest i'd get


----------



## lperry82

I agree i would love a cockatoo myself


----------



## MeanneyFids

large parrots need lots of time though they are amazing animals.... but, i dont ever think id find the time and id feel bad. id be the wrong owner for one.


----------



## roxy culver

I used to go to the bird store just to play with the cockatoos...I love them! But as DallyTsuka said I don't have the time to dedicate the attention they need. Cinnamon is needy as it is!


----------



## MeanneyFids

tiels and small birds are perfect for me. demanding but not as bad. it wouldnt be fair to the cockatoo or macaw lol. i can spoil the heck out of my tiels and other pets but i fear i wouldnt do enough for a macaw or cockatoo who need you to base your life completely around them. they live a long long time and you may think you have time but your life can change. that scares me and id rather have a more adaptable less demanding pet, though i can always dream lol


----------



## roxy culver

Same here....my tiels have proven to be very adaptable. I can't complain one bit about them!


----------



## MeanneyFids

ya dally i find is more stable with change than tsuka. she tends to take things in stride, having no problems with moving, room change, cage change... since i got her i made sure i changed things frequently. my life changes a lot and i have to make sure my pets can handle that. so i get them used to changes which make big changes easier.


----------



## roxy culver

We used to take them to LA with us all the time so they would be used to cars and different places which worked out well when I had to drive three days to get to Washington.


----------



## MeanneyFids

its nice so you dont have screaming or plucking birds lol


----------



## roxy culver

Definitely! The most noise I got was Hopscotch singing to the scenery as we drove by which was super cute! lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

Tsuka does that! he loves car rides and will always whistle out the window! i find it so amusing.


----------



## roxy culver

Does he talk back when you say something to him? Hopscotch and I will have conversations together. I'll say something and he'll chirp at me, its so funny!


----------



## MeanneyFids

recently tsuka will talk with my (if i ask for kisses he says kisses at the same time then makes kissy noises and when i say good boy he says it too) but not in car rides


----------



## lperry82

Lucky loved the car ride when she was going to the vets with cookie and on way back.
I change furniture round nearly all the time but the only thing that gets them is bringing something new in and its a bit big, only have problems out the cage so when i want something in they have got to be put away first (Lucky is the worst one)


----------



## MeanneyFids

(like the rug lol)

only thing my birds dont like (only the tiels so far, not sure bout the lovies but toby loved them) were stuffed animals and the worst one is the gingerbread man lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

oh, and green peppers. they freak out if i put them in the dish


----------



## lperry82

Yep that rug Lucky has got good eyesight if i slightly move it up a bit 
sense it if she is asleep or facing other way (At the wallpaper)
I offered them green pepper and they looked to say what am i ment to do with that


----------



## MeanneyFids

mine wont touch it with a ten foot pole


----------



## lperry82

I havent tried it with taco


----------



## roxy culver

I haven't tried green peppers yet lol. The only thing mine really didn't like was my hubby's big blue bouncy ball, they were petrified of it. They don't mind the stuffed animals, Hershey tries to hide amongst them all the time, like she thinks she can blend in and we wont see her lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids

LOL how's that work for her?


----------



## roxy culver

Well she's all white so if she stands next to my huge white bear it takes me a minute or two to find her but she normally gives herself away with a big sqwak! Although my hubby couldn't find her one time for three hours, I was on duty and she flew into our bedroom in the apartment and he didn't know where she went. That became the first place we looked from then on, she's such a silly goose!


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol she sounds hilarious. toby used to fly onto this big halloween bat stuffed animal's head each time... i honestly think the tiels would have a heart attack if i put them near all the stuffed animals. im a huge collector of them (goal is to complete the zoo)


----------



## Annie

Wow, veggie wraps and a homemade gym. I feel sooooo ashamed now.... Will try making the veggies wraps myself too.  If I ever strike oil or win the lottery I will hire you as Sunny's full-time nanny!


----------



## roxy culver

My hubby keeps buying all the stuffed animals, I wasn't sure they would like them but Hershey even got her kids to land on them but of course they aren't white like her so you can see them. She has a mind of her own that's for sure!


----------



## MeanneyFids

annie, lol you'd be surprised wat the gym is made of. you know those plastic storage drawers you get at canadian tire? take off 2 layers and remove the drawers from them. you get that. then use rope or fabric to wrap the perches and tie rope betweeh each pillar to hang toys. simple.
roxy culver, she sure does sound like she has a mind of her own, bet your hands are full from her


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Dally Looks Just Like My Graystar I Have Pictures Of Her Under My Flock Pics!


----------



## MeanneyFids

i shall have to take a look


----------



## amue155

I love your setup for their play area from the ceiling. very cool


----------



## MeanneyFids

ya i do too but right now its down. i moved the birds into a different room and the ceiling isnt right for the stick on hooks (had a few accidents where it fell down) so i have to get new hooks or set it up differently... i gotta get on that lol


----------

